# Positive or evap lines?



## Missy21386

Hi. My period is 2 days late. I did 1 test yesterday and 2 today. I really want it to be positive but as they are so faint I am doubting it. What do you all think?


----------



## Rachel Lamb

Definatly positive take digital to confirm


----------



## justonemore31

Faint or not, they're def positive. Congrats


----------



## LNWXO

Definitely positive! Congrats x


----------



## Excalibur

Definitely positive! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## tjhstobbart

Positive to me :)


----------



## soloso

Clear BFPs! Congrats :)


----------



## Missy21386

Thanks all. 

Another worry of mine is that it is/was a chemical pregnancy as the tests don't seem to be getting darker. 
I'm pretty sure I had one in 2015 when we were trying for baby number 2 (I was 10 days late when I found out), so I'm going a bit OTT with tests now.

I'm feeling a little paranoid about it and I'm pretty much convincing myself that its not successful ☹


----------



## mara16jade

Definitely + :)

I totally understand your worries. Ever since I had a CP in 2016, I was never the same when I came to testing or any + test. 

What does yesterday's test(s) look like?


----------



## Missy21386

ok now I'm confused!!!
The bottom test was from dinner time today. It certainly wasn't that dark earlier!

This pic was taken within a few minutes of doing it so I thought the line was much lighter.
It says you aren't meant to read it after 5 mins so which do I trust?


----------



## LNWXO

They will darken as the test dries but that looks fab hun! My fmu is never any good, and I get better lines in the afternoon! I understand how you feel. But that last test is looking good!! X


----------



## bumblebeexo

Definitely positive!


----------



## mumof1+1

Mine weren’t very dark for quite some time but if I test now they are. If in doubt take a digi but they look like good clear :bfp: to me. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Looks like a big fat positive to me hun. I know how you feel with regards to chemical pregnancy because I've had 2 of those and also a misscariges at 10 weeks. I get ott with the pregnancy tests as well so totaly know how you feel.


----------

